# Pale Ale Recipe



## robbo5253 (6/5/09)

Hey Guys,

Going to put a Pale Ale down in the next few days, was going to use the following and wanted to check it will be ok?

Coopers Pale ale Tin
1kg LDME
250g Dextrose 
12g Super Alpha Hops
12g Cascade Hops
US-05 Yeast
Brewed to 20L

My questions are, what combination of hops should I use and for what length should I boil them to bring the bitterness up.
Do I need the 250g dextrose to bring the alcohol up?

My yeast is from the Slurry of my Last Pale Batch that i have rinsed 3 times, what do I need to do to get this ready? Bring it up to temp and am I best to put some disolved dextrose in the day before to get it active again?

Cheers in advance

Robbo


----------



## Gavo (6/5/09)

Not really a K&B brewer here, never was But... I would drop the dex and up the LDME to 1.3kg if I was after the extra ABV. Hops I reckon I would use 15g Cascade at 15 min and another 15 g of Cascade at 5 min. 
Best to make a starter to get the yeast ready.

Cheers
Gavo.


----------



## chappo1970 (6/5/09)

robbo5253 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Going to put a Pale Ale down in the next few days, was going to use the following and wanted to check it will be ok?
> 
> ...


Robbo not in front of BeerySmith ATM but you look alright and +1 Gavo drop the dex for a Pale. Maybe add 500gr of BE2 rather than Dex.
I would drop the Super Alpha and up the Cascades. Unless your boiling for 60mins your not going to get much bitterness at all. IIRC the Coopers kits have enough bittering via isohops but you definitely want to add fresh hop for flavour and aroma so Say

15gr Cascade 20mins
15gr Cascade 0mins (Flame out)
and if you like your hops 15gr dry hop.

+1 Gavo make a starter.


----------



## litre_o_cola (6/5/09)

I am enjoying a Pale that I did in March and I added the LDME instead of the dex.
I also added some steeped Crystal to mine.
Hop additions were Cascade 
[email protected]
[email protected] 
[email protected] min 
US-05

Probably my best brew to date


----------



## BobtheBrewer (6/5/09)

litre_o_cola said:


> I am enjoying a Pale that I did in March and I added the LDME instead of the dex.
> I also added some steeped Crystal to mine.
> Hop additions were Cascade
> [email protected]
> ...



When you say [email protected] min, do you put the hops in your fermenter, or do you just leave in the wort for a few mins and then remove before dropping the wort into the fermenter?


----------



## Dazza_devil (6/5/09)

litre_o_cola said:


> I am enjoying a Pale that I did in March and I added the LDME instead of the dex.
> I also added some steeped Crystal to mine.
> Hop additions were Cascade
> [email protected]
> ...


What sort of crystal did you use?


----------



## robbo5253 (6/5/09)

Chappo said:


> Robbo not in front of BeerySmith ATM but you look alright and +1 Gavo drop the dex for a Pale. Maybe add 500gr of BE2 rather than Dex.
> I would drop the Super Alpha and up the Cascades. Unless your boiling for 60mins your not going to get much bitterness at all. IIRC the Coopers kits have enough bittering via isohops but you definitely want to add fresh hop for flavour and aroma so Say
> 
> 15gr Cascade 20mins
> ...



Thanks for the hel guys

How much Malt did you use? Am happy to just use the 1kg of LDME and make to 19L
Also, what Crystal Did you use?

With the starter, if I just mix up 100g of dex in 1L of water and add the yeast to that 30 mins before pitching?

Cheers

Robbo


----------



## litre_o_cola (7/5/09)

Birkdale Bob said:


> When you say [email protected] min, do you put the hops in your fermenter, or do you just leave in the wort for a few mins and then remove before dropping the wort into the fermenter?



10g at flame out as the last addition in the pot, whole lot goes in the fermenter, I don't worry about straining it as I rack after a few days anyway :icon_cheers: 

Crystal used was Bairds Pale Crystal


----------



## np1962 (7/5/09)

robbo5253 said:


> With the starter, if I just mix up 100g of dex in 1L of water and add the yeast to that 30 mins before pitching?



Robbo,
What you are doing there is not a starter. You are rehydrating the yeast, in this case don't bother with the dex just use cooled boiled water. Or even simpler just sprinkle the yeast on top of your wort in the fermenter. Will be perfectly fine.

If you do ever make a starter use some DME not dex, simple sugars will make for a lazy yeast. Do a search on starters and you will find heaps of info.

Nige


----------



## cdbrown (7/5/09)

Nige - I think you might be confused, robbo is using the slurry he saved from the previous brew.

Use 100g LDME in 1L water. put a cup of the rinsed slurry in there when the temp is right. Let it start to ferment before putting it in your fermenter - pitch it the following day or the day after


----------



## Gavo (7/5/09)

Birkdale Bob said:


> When you say [email protected] min, do you put the hops in your fermenter, or do you just leave in the wort for a few mins and then remove before dropping the wort into the fermenter?



I have done this two ways when I was doing extracts and partials. You can just pour the whole lot into the fermenter and just let the hops settle out, or you can strain the hops through a strainer into the fermenter. If straining I cooled the wort for about 10 - 20 min beforehand and this allowed the 0 min hop additions to steep a little.



cdbrown said:


> Use 100g LDME in 1L water. put a cup of the rinsed slurry in there when the temp is right. Let it start to ferment before putting it in your fermenter - pitch it the following day or the day after



This is what I do. I boil the water with the LDME and then allow it to cool before pouring it into a sterilized bottle. I usually let my starters almost ferment out a little on the warm side now for 2-4 days and pitch the slurry from the starter only.

Cheers
Gavo.


----------



## np1962 (7/5/09)

cdbrown said:


> Nige - I think you might be confused, robbo is using the slurry he saved from the previous brew.
> 
> Use 100g LDME in 1L water. put a cup of the rinsed slurry in there when the temp is right. Let it start to ferment before putting it in your fermenter - pitch it the following day or the day after



Ok, just skimmed through the thread, saw US-05 mentioned and assumed fresh packet of dry yeast.
Go with what cdbrown says, don't use dex!

Nige


----------



## robbo5253 (7/5/09)

So just to clarify, if I use the Coopers Kit;
will 1kg of LDME be enough in 19L?
With the hop boil, should I just put 500g of the LDME in 5L?
then add
15g @ 20 mins &
15g @ flameout

Will add the yeast to 1l of water with 100g of LDME tonight for my Brew on Sat, if its still going I will brew sunday.

Does this all sound ok?


----------



## Dazza_devil (7/5/09)

I wonder how some carared, carapils and a tad of choc would go mixed up in the pale crystral mix of 500g?
My next brew is also gonna be an APA based on the Coopers tin and some Cascade with US-05, I might try this myself.
Cheers


----------



## Gavo (7/5/09)

robbo5253 said:


> So just to clarify, if I use the Coopers Kit;
> will 1kg of LDME be enough in 19L?
> With the hop boil, should I just put 500g of the LDME in 5L?
> then add
> ...



1kg of LDME + 1.7kg kit in 19lt will give you and OG around 1047 and an ABV of around 4.9%. The hop additions look good to balance the extra malt and give a good flavour.

Sounds like you have a good handle on the rest and you are good to go.

Cheers
Gavo.


----------



## donburke (7/5/09)

i put down a coopers pale ale recipe last saturday

1 x tin coopers pale ale
1 x be2
1 x 500g ldme
1 x 15g hallertauer hop bag steeped for 10 mins (its all i had on hand)

made to 23 litres

for the first time i cultured yeast from a coopers pale ale bottle following the instructions from the wiki topic on this site

on the wednesday night, 60 hours before brew time, i boiled 50g ldme extract in 500ml water for 10 mins, cooled it to room temp, drank a long neck of coopers pale ale, left the last 2 cm of the bottle to warm to room temp, then comined the 2 in a 1 litre plastic pet. for the 2.5 days, i shook it each time i walked by, warmed it a little twice a day, and pitched it as was into the brew on saturday at 18 degrees

first thing i must say, it was very easy to culture this yeast

this yeast started fermenting very quickly, krausen of 4 cm formed after only 8 hours

i intend on leaving it for another week before kegging and i have my fingers crossed that it tastes as good as it smells

anyway, the point is to let you know how easy it was to culture the coopers yeast, good luck with your brew


----------



## litre_o_cola (8/5/09)

Boagsy said:


> I wonder how some carared, carapils and a tad of choc would go mixed up in the pale crystral mix of 500g?
> My next brew is also gonna be an APA based on the Coopers tin and some Cascade with US-05, I might try this myself.
> Cheers



Only one way to find out....  

I put 200g of Crystal in mine, it is only a nice slight hint but gives it a fresher grain taste and more importantly it has made some of my commercial beer drinking mates go "sh!t that is good, that's homebrew?"


----------



## Pennywise (8/5/09)

I've used some caraamber with a touch of crystal, was bloody nice but leaning towards an amberish ale.


----------



## dover1123 (13/5/09)

Just set going a batch of Pale Ale.

1 can Coopers Australian pale ale
500g LDM
Coopers Pale Ale yeast starter.
Bubbling slowly at 18 degrees in the fridge.

Going to add ~500 - 700g of Dextrose after the krausen dies down.

Any thoughts?


----------



## dover1123 (10/7/09)

Sorry to drag an old one out of the archives...

Just popped a couple of the following:
1 X Coopers Australian pale ale
500g LDM
Coopers Pale Ale yeast starter.
Brewed at 18 degrees, 9 days.

Added ~ 700g of Dextrose after 4 days.

A tad more body than expected, with the extra kick from the dex. ~5.4% alc after bottle prime. A fine drop, the 8 weeks in the bottle made a significant difference to the bottles I tasted at 2 and 4 weeks.

Going to put another batch on this weekend, similar but with Fuggles steeped for 10 - 15 mins, will only use a Brew Booster #2 this time.


----------



## Boganboy (19/1/13)

just made a new brew
i can coopers pale ale
250g crystal malt steeped for 20 minutes at around 70 degrees
15 g cascade hops @20 minutes
15 g magnum hops @10 minutes
500g LDM
500g Dextrose
might go close to a little creatures


----------



## Scottye (28/1/13)

Hey Boganboy
I reckon the Coopers APA kit is one that you can't go wrong with. I've made many fine Pale Ales with it and also attempted a LCPA. I couldn't get my hands on Galaxy so I used Citra, turned out very close so given your results I guess Cascade dominates in the LCPA.
Mine
1.7 kg Coopers Pale Ale can
1.5kg Coopers Wheat Malt Extract
300g Wheat Dry Malt
250g Crystal 270 EBC (65'C for 30m)
Citra - 15g @ 15m, 10g @ 5m
Cascade - 15g @ 12m, 10g @ 7m & 25g dry day 5.
US05
ABV 5.6%


----------

